# what you think? pics planted piranha tank



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

one 6.5" caribe 2 7-8" reds plants, sand, gravel, river rock, and drift wook


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I like it man .. keep it up ...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

thats real nice man great job looks like 3 cariba


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

I just noticed the neon tetras.. thank god there fast.. or theyd be dinner


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

yeah the tetras been in there a week only lost one so far... haha im sure in a month most will be gone

but i think that red was just swimming fast and blurred it deff 2 reds and a caribe the reds dont have a humoral spot at all and are too dark.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

yea two reds and a carbie. nice fish and cohab.... i have tons of baby convitcs in my rhom tank lol they tease the sh*t outta it lol


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

Very nice. I love how everything is so colorful.


----------



## j66213b (Jul 29, 2006)

Yeah i think i have messed with the lay out a 100 times but it sucks because my stand is ugly ... hence why it is cropped out but im building one now i want to fram it all in and have big enough storage to put all my crap....But the dwarf lilly (it think) in the center and the caribe's color really make the tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Looks nice!
Can you keep this thread going with it's progress?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking good! Keep us updated!


----------

